# need help with transmission problem?



## gleasowv (Jun 19, 2011)

started to mow the lawn today and began to have a prolbem. can only go very slow forward or backward, any faster than that it sounds like it is slipping and won't go. tractor is a s1642 about 15yrs old. does anyone know if this can be a fixable repair or should I start looking for a new tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you just need to adjust the clutch, or if it's a hydrostat...? then add fluid.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends what type of trans it is- either hydro or manual - if it uses belts - change them first. Slipping belts will do the same thing youre describing. If the belts are original- theyre due.

My 99 hydro murray would go real slow - so i put a new belt on it and it moves normal now - pop and i just invested in a new set of drive belts for my 19 year old white LT12 ( had factory OEM belts ) that he uses - rear belt was pretty bad, had large chunks out of it , would barely climb a hill. Now it climbs hills like crazy with the new belts.


----------



## gleasowv (Jun 19, 2011)

It is a hydrostat tranny. I changed the belts last season abd they still look good and tight. I also contacted Tuff Torq and they told me the tranny is servicable but I will need to remove the tranny to add/chech the fluid (sound like a lot of work and hope I do the job), anybody got any tips for removing it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What brand is it...Sears, Simplicity....?Any model/serial#'s?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Disregard my previous reply.Welcome to the forum!The transaxle is the same as the one Toro uses.It's made by hydro-gear.First,before you pull anything apart,check the tow-valve,to see if it's set to the "drive" position.Just push/pull,on the wire loop a couple of times,and try to drive it.Mine drove me nuts,until I did this,and now it works great.If you have to add fluid,they use 20w50 oil,unless the manual says different.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wont be real easy, but not impossible to pull the trans - id actually try seeing how the fenders are bolted on- might be easier to pull the fenders/seat to get to the top of it then resorting to pulling the trans out . I taken quite a few manual transmissions out , never had my hydro out tho.

Theres a few important linkages that need to be re installed correctly or it wont work right .


----------

